# Oil change cost



## CrazyGerman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi y'all! Just wanted to ask around how much you guys pay for an oil change and how often you guys have to get one done. 

Me: 75$ every 3000 miles at GM dealership


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

53.00 (sometimes a little less) every 5K @ GM dealer. The 53 includes the labor and the Mobil 1 and filter which I provide.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

About $80, with M-1 oil and K&N. I forget what the Dis. fee is for the old oil. I change it when the computer tells me to, about 4 to 5k.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

$20 total with Pennzoil Platinum Synthetic and a new filter plus a little elbow grease. Kragen was practically giving the stuff away last spring -- and filter are dirt cheap at Wal-Mart.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> $20 total with Pennzoil Platinum Synthetic and a new filter plus a little elbow grease. Kragen was practically giving the stuff away last spring -- and filter are dirt cheap at Wal-Mart.


Ya but the cookies and coffee at the oil change place are sooo good...

Good job keeping your Maint. costs down... If my neighbors saw me changing my oil they would freak and sick the HOA on me. Welcome to NorCal...


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Ya but the cookies and coffee at the oil change place are sooo good...
> 
> Good job keeping your Maint. costs down... If my neighbors saw me changing my oil they would freak and sick the HOA on me. Welcome to NorCal...



Hey how are you? I was living in SF for 12 years before moving and I was wondering if it's possible in the land of tolerance to have long tube headers on the Goat. I am now living in Minnesota and recently bought a Goat. Wondering if such an exhaust setup would pass smog. Please enlighten me.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

fiddler_red said:


> Hey how are you? I was living in SF for 12 years before moving and I was wondering if it's possible in the land of tolerance to have long tube headers on the Goat. I am now living in Minnesota and recently bought a Goat. Wondering if such an exhaust setup would pass smog. Please enlighten me.


Fiddler Red,
I am A-OK, thanks for asking. All is well in the East Bay, had a quake (5.3) a few weeks back, no biggie. 
Strange thing is the noise is not a big issue, folks don't seem to mind, maybe it's all the Harleys around here, now that's loud.
The smog shops here don't look for CARB Info. on the exhaust system. As long as you pass emissions you should be OK. They do look for CARB Info. on any CAI you have so make sure you PU a sticker if you need one. 
Chicago, now that's butt cold. You drive the GOAT in the snow? Why did you leave S.F.?


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Ya but the cookies and coffee at the oil change place are sooo good...
> 
> Good job keeping your Maint. costs down... If my neighbors saw me changing my oil they would freak and sick the HOA on me. Welcome to NorCal...


So can't you just close the garage door?


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

*The best advice for oil changes.*

You can choose to listen these guys or you can follow the manual when it comes to oil changes. I'll take the work of the guys who made the car when it comes to my oil changes, not the guys who drive it. You follow their maintenance schedule, you will be good when you have a warranty claim.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Oil Change Cost*



CrazyGerman said:


> Hi y'all! Just wanted to ask around how much you guys pay for an oil change and how often you guys have to get one done.
> 
> Me: 75$ every 3000 miles at GM dealership


I purchased my new '06 GTO at Bobbitt Pontiac Buick in Salem/Quinton N.J. Every new car you purchase from them they will change the oil every three months or 3000 miles for free for the whole warranty period of the car. They even dump in Mobil 1 for those who "request" it for no extra cost. I will have my car for one year come second week in January and had two oil changes with now just breaking the 1000 mile mark on odometer. 

Normally for other vehicles it cost $29.00 for oil, oil filter, lube. and when they have time they usually wash your car and vacuum it out too.


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

About 53 dollars witg Castrol syn tech and K & N oil filter. Takes about 15 minutes in garage. Really dont go by mileage if it looks clean leave it in if dirty I change it.


----------

